# Tormach TTS or stick with R8?



## RonRock (Jun 30, 2020)

I need several odd arbors for use in my Bport. One that I need now is an arbor for my Criterion boring head. 

I have considered going to the TTS system for some time, not that I need the indexing ability but I do like the thought of not having to change the arbor with every tool change. Really only lazy excuse for that, I am alone in my home shop so no real reason for the speed just seems easier. 

But for the odd arbors that I need it seems that I could make my own much easier with the TTS style.

Anybody have experience with the TTS? Is it up to the task of all operations that may be asked of my old Bport? My concern is of course the 3/4 inch shank as opposed to the R8. I'm sure that this has been asked before, so any pointers would be looked at.

Thoughts?


----------



## BGHansen (Jun 30, 2020)

I have a Tormach 1100 Series 3 and a Bridgeport.  I use an ER32 collet chuck on the Bridgeport.  Tormach uses a modified 3/4" R8 collet on their mills which then grips the TTS tool holders.  I guess there could be an advantage for tool lengths on the BP if you had pre-staged TTS holders with your drills and end mills.  But you could use R8 end mill holders and do the same thing.  

I'd go with an ER collet chuck on the BP.  Gives you tool changes right at chest level instead of standing on your tip-toes to reach the draw bar.  If you go with TTS, you could mount an ER-32 (or ER-20 or ER-16) TTS collet tool holder in a 3/4" R8 collet and do your tool changes the same way (loosen the TTS tool holder nut to do tool changes).  There would be less inherent error with the ER chuck as the "path" between the spindle and the tool would be spindle to ER chuck to collet to tool.  With a similar TTS set up you'd be spindle to 3/4" R8 collet to TTS tool holder to ER collet to tool.  One more source of run out using the TTS set up.

Some guys using the ER collet chucks even go with multiple nuts on common sized collets to save time swapping collets.  Just unscrew your 1/2" colleted-nut and pop in the 3/4".

Bruce


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 30, 2020)

I think the ER 32 system is a very good system. I have an ER 20 and a ER 32 set up on the Rockwell mill. On the other 2 mills I have an EOC 25/SYOZ 25 collet chuck and collet systems, while a great system, that I never had issues with, but the collets are very expensive, I could easily live an ER 32 or ER 40 collet system.


----------



## mikey (Jun 30, 2020)

I use the TTS system on my RF-31 and I use it because of speed. When changing tools you simply reach up and loosen the drawbar and give it a tap. The tool drops out and your new tool goes in. Tighten the drawbar and you're cutting. It takes seconds to change tools vs having to remove an R8 collet. 

There are better quick change tool systems out there but not many will do it nearly as economically as the TTS system.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 30, 2020)

I use the TTS system on both my Tormach 770 and my mill/drill.  The primary reason is the ability to register tool offsets without the need to re-register with every tool change.  In order to use it effectively, it requires a number of tool holders though.  I have somewhere around 25.  If you only have one or two, that utility goes out the window.  

I still use my R8 collets and end mill holders in special circumstances.  The maximum tool shank with the ER30 collets is 13mm.  My face mill and slitting saw arbor have R8 shanks.

One disadvantage of the TTS system is that it adds an extra layer to the runout problem.


----------

